# January Photo Challenge



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2012)

The theme for January is...



*All the Small Things*
​ ​ 
Standard rules apply:​ 
- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)​ 
Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: January Photo Challenge Discussion Thread
Good luck!​


----------



## Wiggum (Jan 3, 2012)

Haven't posted this one yet.

Wish I could take you all to the Monarch grove.

Pure moment of Zen.

You can put your legs out in the dirt while resting your back on an old wood Euck with several hundred butterflies flying near your ears.


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: January Photo Challenge; A wish for fish*








not my car, but I wish it was.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Talysia (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally managed to take some pictures - and all of the subjects came from my sewing kit.  Firstly, buttons!






Secondly, pins and needles:


----------



## Wiggum (Jan 16, 2012)

Sticking with the butterflies for my second entry.

Not a great photo, but I love how crisp the coloration of its body and wings came out.

It's like a dalmatian had relations with a chrysalis.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 16, 2012)

And heeeey...I'm posting a photo that was shot less than a month ago. The stars have aligned.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 17, 2012)

Since I can't seem to edit the post...and people say the picture isn't showing up, I'll just post the link to it:
http://img281.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-2803/loc337/890003596_LastBreath_122_337lo.jpg


----------



## LittleMissy (Jan 17, 2012)

I call him Trevor...


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 17, 2012)

Hopefully this time this works:













Please ignore the above posts. There seems to have been some trouble with the upload site I use.


----------



## Abernovo (Jan 19, 2012)

"I wanna grow up just like you!"


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## StormFeather (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sneaks in before anyone realises that the competition should have finished last night . . . .*  (if there are objections, I'm happy for a mod to take my pictures down)

Anyway these are small things that make me happy, the birds on my feeders, and the promise of happiness from the beginnings of lovely grapes in the garden


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 29, 2012)

The thread is closed and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534990-january-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------

